# casting harness



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Question is how long would I tie a walleye harness to cast and how should I rig a weight on it. I have tied trolling harness and usally they are around 4 to 6 feet long. Mostly for Lake Erie walleye.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

18-24 inches is most common for casters. For the weight, if you tie a large loop and place a small bead in the loop before tying, you can slide the loop through an egg sinker and attach to a snap on the main line. That or just slidee the egg sinker on to the main line before attaching a snap, then just put the weightless loop from the harness on the snap. Both work.


----------

